
Experiment to show political divide among daily news consumption - bradoyler
http://bradoyler.github.io/newsdivide.html
======
bradoyler
Can also goto a specific day via
[http://bradoyler.github.io/newsdivide.html?archive=2016-11-2...](http://bradoyler.github.io/newsdivide.html?archive=2016-11-20)

